# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  اغرب مولود فى العالم

## ابو زوبة

صور غريبة جداً لهذا المولود



أليكم الصور 

صور أغرب مولود في العالم










 سبحان الله

----------


## saladino

*الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## aynad

*ايه دة ازاي دة
سبحان الله بجد
والحمد لله الذي عافانا 
الف شكر ابو زوبة*

----------


## عصام كابو

*سبحان الخالق العظيم

بس بصراحة انا لى رأى خاص

انا رأيى ان هذه الصورة لجنين تم اجهاضه
و ليس لطفل حى
و الام المكلومة تحتفظ به فقط للذكرى


لان حجمه و شكله يدل عى انه تم اجهاضه و هو فى الاسابيع الاولى من الحمل 
و الجنين فى هذا الوقت غير قادر على الحياة او حتى على التنفس العادى

و اخيرا شكر واجب لاخى الكريم ابو زوبة على الصور




*

----------


## aynad

*انا مع رأيك يا دكتور عصام
كنت عايزة اقول كدة في اول تعليق لية 
ان دة طفل تم اجهاضه في الشهور الاولي وليس طفل متكامل 
والله اعلم*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *الحمد لله رب العالمين*


*اشكرك على مرورك الرائع*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *سبحان الخالق العظيم*
> 
> *بس بصراحة انا لى رأى خاص* 
> *انا رأيى ان هذه الصورة لجنين تم اجهاضه*
> *و ليس لطفل حى*
> *و الام المكلومة تحتفظ به فقط للذكرى* 
> 
> *لان حجمه و شكله يدل عى انه تم اجهاضه و هو فى الاسابيع الاولى من الحمل* 
> 
> ...


*اشكرك على هذا التوضيح* *يا دكتور*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *انا مع رأيك يا دكتور عصام*
> *كنت عايزة اقول كدة في اول تعليق لية* 
> *ان دة طفل تم اجهاضه في الشهور الاولي وليس طفل متكامل* 
> *والله اعلم*


*اشكرك كل الشكر اختى ام دودى على اهتمامك بالموضوع*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *سبحان الخالق العظيم
> 
> بس بصراحة انا لى رأى خاص
> 
> انا رأيى ان هذه الصورة لجنين تم اجهاضه
> و ليس لطفل حى
> و الام المكلومة تحتفظ به فقط للذكرى
> 
> 
> ...


كنت فاكرة سحلية :: 
بجد يا دكتور معلومات جميله شكراً ليك :f: 
شكرا أبو زوبه على الصور
ممكن أغير العنوان وأكتب طفل مجهض

----------


## أحلى كلمة

شكرا ابو زوبه على الموضوع

هو واضح من الصور ان الطفل غير مكتمل النمو

والارجح فعلا انه جنين تم اجهاضه كما ذكر دكتور عصام

وسبحان الله الخالق العظيم

----------


## rosey19

انا مع رايك دكتور عصام..وده تفسير واضح جدا  للصوره الغريبه...وطبعا شكرا للصديق ابو زوبه  على هذه الصوره.... ولا نملك الا ان( نقول سبحان الله...اللهم عافينا واعفو عنا)

----------


## ابو زوبة

> كنت فاكرة سحلية
> بجد يا دكتور معلومات جميله شكراً ليك
> شكرا أبو زوبه على الصور
> ممكن أغير العنوان وأكتب طفل مجهض


*انتى شايف كدة ان الله مع الجماعةماى عندى مانع اذا كان هيفد واذا لم يكن فالله المستعان*

----------


## ابو زوبة

اشكرك ياحلى كلمة على مرورك

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اخى الكريم على مرورك*

----------


## ابوامين11

شكرا ابو زوبة على هدهالصورة و التي ان دلت على شئ و انما تدل على عضمة الخالق سبحانه و تعالى.والشكر كل الشكر للدكتور عصام على التوضيح.

----------


## ابو زوبة

*وانا اشكركم على المرور الكريم*

----------


## بوسىالشقية

سبحان الله والحمد لله الذى عفانا بس فعلا انا مش عارفة هو فعلا جنين مكتمل ولا ايه 
بس اكيد دكتور عصام عنده حق
بس برضوا منقدرش ننسى مجهودك 
وشكرا اخى ابو زوربة

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و الله يا ابو زوبة انا مع رأي الدكتور
ياأما ده اجهاض
او دي بنت القطة بتاعتهم..................
شكرا على مجهودك..............

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى ايمان على مرورك الكريم وتعليقق الجميل*

----------

